# maxspect/glamora gyre info



## catsbully (Oct 30, 2016)

so after many failed attempts at upgrading to a larger tank i finally have the tank i can use! now i am in the process of buying/collecting the necessary equipment for it. the next thing i am after is a power head/ wave maker and i really like the description of the glamora gyre...i understand its more affordable than alot of the other high end heads but i like the description of its functions. i have a 65 gallon that i am working at setting up and i want as little components as possible (hydro costs) so this unit sounds great but i want/need some input on it.. does anyone have thoughts on this unit or others that are affordable (I didn't win the lottery this week!) shit damn fu** so its on the cheap!lol


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=264194 - Glamora Gyre

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=255554 - Jecod CP25

If you're after the function of a gyre but need a budget end gyre pump, it's the Glamora gyre, Jecod CP25/CP40 or "USED" Maxspect XF130 or XF150. All great gyre pumps, each one has its quirks.


----------

